# A Very Late HOGMASS



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Didn't get a chance to get Christmas themed photo's. I took the Christmas tree down today, so done something quick. Better late than never I guess! The pictures are just too cute for me NOT to share !


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Very cute :Happy


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Very cute :Happy


Thank you 

I love him to bits. Such a sweet little boy !


----------

